# Offered Job not sure I can take it. Anything I can do?



## deltaray (10 Sep 2011)

Hi all,

Ive been offered a Full time job which starts on the 19th of September.

At the moment I receive €430.00 per week from JSA and my wife receive`s €102.00 per week for our sick child through half rate carers allowance. A total of €532.00 per week.

I have sat down and worked outthe figures and I will earn close to €700 euro per week with a combination of wages and FIS. I havent calculated the carers allowance into the figures because I was told by community welfare officer that I may stop receiving this because they will review my whole claim and not just the financial side of things. 

He explained that they have since cut the reasons for giving Carers allowance and reduced what they consider good cause to recieve this allowance, and chances are my childs illness may no longer be considered reason enough to receive carers allowance. 

So with this I have decided to ignore Carers allowance in my calculations for work.

I have discovered on this site and by calling the department that deals with FIS that I am going to have to wait around 18 weeks to actually get any payments from them which means that I am going to have to live on €320.00 per week till sometime in January.

That is a drop of around €212.00 per week to what I am getting now, In the build upto Christmas I simply cannot afford to live on €320.00 per week and provide for my 4 children and wife. Not to mention that I would have to decide on what bills I dont pay and should I pay the mortgage or put food on the table. 

I spoke to my welfare officer about getting a top up with supplementary Welfare benefit to help me untill FIS is paid and they could deduct the payment from my FIS payment, however he told me that there was no guarentee that I would receive FIS even though he was sure I would and that he simply didnt have a budget to give me any assistance to top me up.

I really want to work, I have been unemployed for nearly 2 years now and this is one of the first jobs to come up but I cant support a family of 6 on just €320.00 per week and meet all my outgoings. I dont know what to do, If I dont take this job will it be 2 years before I get anything again and will it be the same situation with FIS then? I feel I should take the job but I worry about what will happen to my family in the next 18 weeks, will they go without, will they not have a Christmas, will I default on my mortgage, will we go hungry, how do I run a car, Will the ESB cut me off and so on.

Im just looking for some advice and help, is there anything I can do?

Thanks for reading this and for helping if you can.


----------



## Mommah (10 Sep 2011)

I don't have any practical advice to help you manage in the short term.
But by not accepting the job you are making a commitment to long term social welfare dependance.(Depending on your age etc)

By accepting the job you are going to have to deal with financial challenges but will likely have the possibility of increasing your salary over the next few years and improving your overall situation.

Maybe your local Community welfare office can advise you on how to proceed


----------



## fababby (10 Sep 2011)

Hi there - have the department of social protection told you that they are reviewing your wife's carer's allowance?  How long is she receiving it?  If not then its pure speculation and if they do review it, and cut you off, you can ask for a review of that decision which takes about 6 weeks.  If the situation remains the same and your wife is providing the same full time care and attention for your child, with strong medical evidence, then there is no reason you should lose the payment.  

If your household income is less than €635 and it sounds like it will be from your new employment, then your wife should receive full rate carer's instead of half which sounds like it will match what you would have received from FIS at €204 - and the better news is that Carers allowance is not taken as family income when assessing entitlement to FIS.

Hope that helps...

A


----------



## deltaray (10 Sep 2011)

Mommah said:


> I don't have any practical advice to help you manage in the short term.
> But by not accepting the job you are making a commitment to long term social welfare dependance.(Depending on your age etc)
> 
> By accepting the job you are going to have to deal with financial challenges but will likely have the possibility of increasing your salary over the next few years and improving your overall situation.
> ...


 
Hi and thanks for your help.

I spoke to them and there is nothing they can do. They saidthey dont have a budget to assist me.


----------



## deltaray (10 Sep 2011)

fababby said:


> Hi there - have the department of social protection told you that they are reviewing your wife's carer's allowance? How long is she receiving it? If not then its pure speculation and if they do review it, and cut you off, you can ask for a review of that decision which takes about 6 weeks. If the situation remains the same and your wife is providing the same full time care and attention for your child, with strong medical evidence, then there is no reason you should lose the payment.
> 
> If your household income is less than €635 and it sounds like it will be from your new employment, then your wife should receive full rate carer's instead of half which sounds like it will match what you would have received from FIS at €204 - and the better news is that Carers allowance is not taken as family income when assessing entitlement to FIS.
> 
> ...


 
Hi there, the welfare officer appeared to be saying to me that If I stayed as I was my claim for Carers allowance wouldnt be reviewed because they cant deal with the current claims. But If I were to take up full time employment my wifes claim would be reviewed and chances are it would be refused.

My child has breathing problems and is prone to chest infections every month, when she was younger we were in and out of hospital every month staying for up to 2 days at a time.  

The consultant and ourselves decided on a cause of action that now appears to keep her illness at a level that she can cope with, however she does still need antibiotics and Steroids every 2-3 months.

The officer was basically telling me that whilst this was a reason to claim 2 years ago, the department would most likely not consider this enough cause to award the payment now, especially because my daughter hasnt been into hospital for the past year. He said I could carry on as I do now and they might not reiew my case, or I could flag it with starting my job and they could review and refuse the claim for carers.

Its crazy to be honest, I only want to return to work and be able to support my family, the assistance is there but they dont seem to care or be prepared to help.

I wish the government had left in the back to work schemes which would have at least given me 75% of my dole onto of my wages untill Fis Kicked in.


----------



## gipimann (11 Sep 2011)

The medical qualifying criteria for Carer's Allowance is:

_*- Person being cared for is aged under 16 *_
_A Domiciliary Care Allowance must be in payment in respect of this person._
_*- Person being cared for must be so invalided or disabled as to need full-time care and attention*_
_A person is regarded as requiring full-time care and attention when_

_(a) s/he is so disabled or invalided that s/he requires from another person_

_Continual supervision in order to avoid danger to him/herself_
_or_
_Continual supervision and frequent assistance throughout the day in connection with his/her normal personal needs, for example help to walk and get about, eat or drink, wash, bathe, dress etc._
_and_
_(b) s/he is so disabled or invalided as to be likely to require full-time care and attention for a period of at least 12 months._
_The degree of medical incapacity and the expected duration of the incapacity must be certified by a medical doctor._

Does your child require less care/supervision than they did when you first qualified for Carer's Allowance?  What does your GP/Consultant say?  How long did the doctor expect the medical incapacity to last in the original application?  If there was an expected duration of incapacity, then the claim may be reviewed when that time has passed, regardless of any other changes in circumstance.

Just to clarify, there is no "budget" of the type suggested by the Community Welfare Officer.   Supplementary Welfare Allowance is not payable to persons who work 30 hrs per week or more, regardless of income, so if this is to be the case, there can be no payment pending FIS.


----------



## sean.c (12 Sep 2011)

gigimann wrote:
<quote>Supplementary Welfare Allowance is not  payable to persons who work 30 hrs per week or more, regardless of  income, so if this is to be the case, there can be no payment pending  FIS. 		
</quote>

This is not strictly true.  I recieved SWA for several weeks after taking up full time unemployement to tide me over until my first paycheck.  The CWO had to go to his supervisor for the authority.

The quid-pro-quo is that I will not receive any payments for an equal period if I lodge any future claim for SWA.

On a case-by-case, basis, obviously.


----------



## Mpsox (12 Sep 2011)

Have you spoken to your bank to see if you can arrange a mortgage break of a few months, given that you are going back into employment?


----------



## gipimann (12 Sep 2011)

sean.c said:


> gigimann wrote:
> <quote>Supplementary Welfare Allowance is not payable to persons who work 30 hrs per week or more, regardless of income, so if this is to be the case, there can be no payment pending FIS.
> </quote>
> 
> ...


 
Payment to persons awaiting wages is an exception to the rule - I had already mentioned it in another thread started by the OP.   

The general rule is that SWA isn't payable on an ongoing basis to persons working 30 hrs per week or more.


----------



## giles (12 Sep 2011)

If you take the job then you will struggle for the next few weeks but in the long run you will be much better off. The longer your out of work the less desirable you are to employers. Are you with the credit union? Maybe you could get a loan to cover christmas. And don't forget your FIS will be backdated so you can pay off any loans with that.

As for the Carers Allowance, if your entitled to it you'll get it, if your not you wont. Sorry if that sounds harsh but that money is for seriously sick/dissabled children I take offense to people claiming it fraudulently and it sounds like your child isn't nearly as sick as he/she used to be.


----------



## dereko1969 (12 Sep 2011)

Firstly, I sympathise greatly with the situation you find yourself in. 

However, one thing I see in your OP that I need to comment on is the issue of "Christmas" being a motivator in not taking the job and staying on the dole, you will have to re-adjust you and your childrens idea of what christmas means, in the long term taking the job will be of greater benefit than staying on the dole. It's easier to find a job when you have a job etc.


----------



## deltaray (13 Sep 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.

Having sat down and spoken to various people and agencies I have decided that I'm simply unable to take this job. There is no way I could survive financially and I'm not prepared to put my family through such hardship.

It's not a case of not wanting to take the job it a simple case of not being able too, I simply would not even have the money to pay for petrol whilst I await fis to pay me my credits in 2012.


----------



## Mucker Man (14 Sep 2011)

I think you are being very short sighted.
 What will happen if the Government reduce benefits in the December budget? 
You should really take the job as it is much easier to get a job when you have one already.
Also could the Welfare Officer report you for not being available for work as you will be rejecting a job offer?


----------



## deltaray (14 Sep 2011)

Mucker Man said:


> I think you are being very short sighted.
> What will happen if the Government reduce benefits in the December budget?
> You should really take the job as it is much easier to get a job when you have one already.
> Also could the Welfare Officer report you for not being available for work as you will be rejecting a job offer?


 
How am i being short sighted? I have done the calculations and i simply cat afford to work without the FIS payments to support me. It isnt my fault that our overpaid public service want to take 15 - 20 weeks to pay me, and it was stupid that the government took away the very supports that were there designed to avoid this situation.

If I were to take up this job I would need a car, petrol, motor tax, and insurance. I would need to find all this on top of having to pay a mortgage and putting food on the table as well as finding the cash for oil to heat my home and meet the ever increasing ESB bills.

Banks wont touch me because im already in debt with them, My freinds and family are just as hard up as me so I have no where to go for help.  

Ive done the sums and a wage of €310 does not pay for all this, so please tell me how I can survive? How do i find the money to get me to work?

What will the welfare officer do, tell me i should walk the 30 miles i would have to do to get to work? 

As for the government cutting the dole, then i say good luck to them because im angry for them putting me in this situation, im angry that they continue to lavish it up on their high wages and pensions and like me I know others who are angry too. So let them cut it, they can only push people so far.


----------



## castleforbes (14 Sep 2011)

How the hell did the government put you in this position?  Did they force you to take a mortage that you can not afford?  Iam sick and tired of people blaming the government, and then acting like a child when it doesn't go the way they thought it would.

Can you get public transport to work.  Can the other adult in the household get a job.  

As for your comment, that people can only be pushed so far, what do you think is going to happen(I know, maybe they will see that they have to provide for themselves' and get a job)


----------



## flattea2 (14 Sep 2011)

Simpsons

Is there any chance of overtime with the new job - would they be busier over the Christmas do you think?


----------



## dereko1969 (14 Sep 2011)

Have you asked to go interest only with your mortgage? Or asked for some sort of reduction in your mortgage payments?

Whilst I understand the problems you are facing, it is a maximum of 18 weeks, that will go quickly enough.

Given your difficulties in finding employment the longer you are unemployed the more difficult it will become to re-enter the workforce.

You might be able to share a lift to work with someone or find other solutions.


----------



## deltaray (14 Sep 2011)

castleforbes said:


> How the hell did the government put you in this position? Did they force you to take a mortage that you can not afford? Iam sick and tired of people blaming the government, and then acting like a child when it doesn't go the way they thought it would.
> 
> Can you get public transport to work. Can the other adult in the household get a job.
> 
> As for your comment, that people can only be pushed so far, what do you think is going to happen(I know, maybe they will see that they have to provide for themselves' and get a job)


 
I blame the government because it shouldnt take 15-20 weeks to process a FIS application, they are in charge they need to sort the mess out. I also blame the government that they did away with the back to work scheme that would have allowed me to continue to receive my welfare payment untill my FIS was orted out.

I live in rural Ireland so I cant get a lift because nobody is near me that is going in that direction. Whats the point in my wife taking a job? I got one and I cant take it.



flattea2 said:


> Simpsons
> 
> Is there any chance of overtime with the new job - would they be busier over the Christmas do you think?


 
They may do overtime in December which is still no good to me.



dereko1969 said:


> Have you asked to go interest only with your mortgage? Or asked for some sort of reduction in your mortgage payments?
> 
> Whilst I understand the problems you are facing, it is a maximum of 18 weeks, that will go quickly enough.
> 
> ...


 
Im already on a reduced mortgage payment, I also have other bills, I need home heating oil which isnt cheap. I simply cant afford to live on €310 per week till Jan 2012.  


I dont want to stay on welfare, I know the longer im on it the harder it will be to get off, but if I took this job I would most likely get into serious financial trouble and have my ESB cut off, no heating in the house, bills mounting up with the bank threatining me more than they do now. 

Its simply something I cant do to my family or myself, we couldnt survive if I went to work.


----------



## Mucker Man (15 Sep 2011)

I feel very sorry for you, this is the first job opportunity you have received in two years but you won't take it.
Personally I think you will regret this in a few months after a very tough budget in December.


----------



## Deiseblue (15 Sep 2011)

Could I suggest that you arrange a meeting with the manager of your bank.

Produce the confirmation of the job offer together with details of the salary pertaining to the job & explain the monetary difficulties you expect to encounter in the interim.

It may be possible on that basis to arrange a short term mortgage holiday or an appropriate pro tem reduction in your mortgage payments.


----------



## deltaray (15 Sep 2011)

Mucker Man said:


> I feel very sorry for you, this is the first job opportunity you have received in two years but you won't take it.
> Personally I think you will regret this in a few months after a very tough budget in December.



Im sorry but. What don't people get?  I can't live on 310 per week, I can't support my family on that. If I was on my own then maybe I could get by with eating toast for the next 15 weeks, but I simply couldn't survive with a family.  

I just got a letter from the school yesterday, they want €100 school fees levy they call it, and insurance € 20.  , they are also doing a school trip and want € 30.  How would I pay for all that.


----------



## Mucker Man (15 Sep 2011)

I don't think you understand that there are many people working and struggling to get by at the moment. 
Getting a job gives you the opportunity to provide for your family and not rely on state aid. 
You should exhaust every avenue to take this job, speak to the CWO, speak to the bank, get a short term loan for a few months from the credit union,you could pay this back when your backdated FIS is paid, whatever it takes.
You seem to be taking the easy option and blaming everyone else for your troubles.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Sep 2011)

Are you sure that you have done the sums correctly - you originally said €320 p.w. but later this changed to €310. Not much of a difference but perhaps there could be other inaccuracies too?

I presume at this stage that the job starting on 19th September is gone/not a runner so it's moot talking about it at this stage?



> I just got a letter from the school yesterday, they want €100 school  fees levy they call it, and insurance € 20.  , they are also doing a  school trip and want € 30.  How would I pay for all that.


Many schools will make allowances for cases of hardship. Have you spoken to them about this? Did you get the back to school allowance or whatever it's called (apologies if already mentioned but I only skimmed the thread)?

Have you done a detailed budget/personal financial statement and could you post this here or in the money makeover forum to get some feedback/suggestions/advice?


----------



## deltaray (15 Sep 2011)

ClubMan said:


> Are you sure that you have done the sums correctly - you originally said €320 p.w. but later this changed to €310. Not much of a difference but perhaps there could be other inaccuracies too?
> 
> I presume at this stage that the job starting on 19th September is gone/not a runner so it's moot talking about it at this stage?
> 
> ...


 I forgot to deduct USC , that's why it's dropped by €10.

Spoke to my bank, they are unwilling to give me a payment holiday however they are happy to continue with interest only repayments till January 2012.  So that means I simply can't afford to work thanks to the public service who are going to take nearly qtr of a year to process my claim.

I understand all the people who are giving me lectures but it's simple maths, I can't live and support my family on 310 per week.  The only way I could do it is if I left my family and my wife claims single parents.  Is that what I should do, leave my family?


----------



## ClubMan (15 Sep 2011)

Simpsons said:


> I understand all the people who are giving me lectures but it's simple maths


If you haven't done so already here or in another thread perhaps you could clarify the maths by posting a summary budget/personal financial statement (cashflow and "balance sheet") in case there are any suggestions that people can make? See here under the_ "Financial information"_ heading:

http://keepingyourhome.ie/mortgage_debt.html.en


----------



## irishmoss (15 Sep 2011)

I think it is clear you can't survive on €310 a week with a family of four to support. 

Would MABS be of any help? Could they negotiate with the bank on your behalf for a payment break?

At the end of the day it's your decision and people berating you for not accepting the job is not going to help.

This is hard decision but the wages are desperately low for a married man. If you don't accept the job can you upskill or train in anything that might help you find better paid jobs in the future?


----------



## STEINER (15 Sep 2011)

ClubMan said:


> If you haven't done so already here or in another thread perhaps you could clarify the maths by posting a summary budget/personal financial statement (cashflow and "balance sheet") in case there are any suggestions that people can make? See here under the_ "Financial information"_ heading:
> 
> http://keepingyourhome.ie/mortgage_debt.html.en


 
I agree.  although you have done the maths yourself, people might have good suggestions if they had detailed weekly/monthly expenditure breakdown.


----------



## Complainer (15 Sep 2011)

Simpsons said:


> I just got a letter from the school yesterday, they want €100 school fees levy they call it, and insurance € 20.  , they are also doing a school trip and want € 30.  How would I pay for all that.


This probably won't make a major difference to your overall situation, but the 'fee levy' is a voluntary contribution. If you can do it, great. If you can't, then you can't - and it should make absolutely no difference to the education your children get. Insurance is generally optional too, and you can get free kids insurance from [broken link removed]

Hope this helps


----------



## mojo (16 Sep 2011)

Are you in receipt of dca for your child if this is the case then when being reviewed for carers they will not cut the carers payment if you have dca . You cant actually get carers now without dca . 

To be honest as someone on carers and seriously struggling from reading your posts it does not seem your child requires the extra care needed to claim the payment and to me this is a serious kick in the teeth . I am  currently under review due to me being means tested wrongly in the first place and i am in serious trouble at the minute financially . The only thing keeping me going is that i have been told they see the mistake and i will get arrears.  I waited 20 weeks on a decision and i am now currently 11 weeks waiting on the results of the review and the only reason for the review was because they means tested me wrong . Thats 31 weeks living on 250 euros a week with 2 kids for everything  . My once empty credit card is now nearly at its limit and i have no oil for the winter . If i dont get a decision in the next 7 days i am off to the cwo  which i should have done months ago instead of using my own credit card but no i was trying to manage .   

Whoever said a review in carers takes 6 weeks try doubling this and when you ring being belittled on the phone and told you just have to wait .


----------

